# Wall battery charger?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a wall mounted battery charger for a spare battery? Much like a AA rechargeable battery charger.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

They have them on VZW web site. My store near me had a few too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------

